# My David Brown 880 is driving me crazy



## fess

Ok my dad gave me this tractor but now i am about to give it back..it is a 1968 David Brown 880, diesel motor. The hydraulics werent working too good so I took teh drain plug off and drained all the hy/trans fluid. The hydraulic and transmission fluid are the same. The maul transmission needs the hydraulic oil to keep it lubircated. I took someone advise and filled it will die then worked the controls while it sat still, to clean out all teh lines. Then drained it again. There appeared to be a lot of water mixed in teh diesel. Then I filled it with 5 gal of 30 weight, again on recommendation of friend from the you tube. It ran ok for a few minutes then started dying. The motor would start then just slowly die. Now i have took the sediment trap off and cleaned it 5 or 6 times, got a new o=ring for the sediment trap, installed it over and over until it stopped leaking. A real bastard, because it is behind the loader frame. I can prime it and it will eventually start after many tries, but just shuts down after a while. I have put new diesel on top of old diesel and put some fuel treatment in it also, in case there is water in the tank. Also I got a filter that will soak up the water and put it in the tank. What the hell?
My next step is to change the fuel filters because i think it has something in the lines...but I really don't want to it is such a pain.
Could the oil being thicker in the hydraulics make it hard for the motor to run?
What the hell else could it be? I really dont take the fuel filters off they are a pain in the ass.... if i do , should I drain all the fuel too and refill it?


----------



## shona13

G,Day fess.
The david brown is a neat little tractor ,but for it to do the job you want it to do you will have to look after it .
Change the fuel filters ,when you remove the filters they both have "O" rings The one with the blue stripe goes in the top grove which is fairly hard to see make sure you take the old seal out first also there is a small o ring which goes around the area where the bolt comes through .
drain the fuel tank and take the fuel tap out of the tank ,clean the filter flush the tank ,refit the tap assembly fit the filters and remove the fuel pipe that goes from the tank through the priming pump ,the one with the lever on it, this is to pump the fuel to the injector pump the one with all the pipes on it near the front of the engine.
remove the pipe that goes into the top of the pump and with the fuel valve open operate the hand pump and make sure you get a good supply of diesel to the pump ,refit the pipe and loosen the small bleed screw on the injector pump body it is near where the fuel line goes you need a 5/16" a/f. ring spanner,open it and again get someone to pump the primer until you get all the air out and a good steady flow of fuel close the bleeder while the fuel is squirting out ,thats the pump bled ,now undo 1/2 turn is enough any one of the injector pipes and with the engine stop in the run position and say about fast idle crank the engine till it starts it will run rough but stop the engine and tighten the pipe nut and restart if all is well you are good to go .
Make sure you check all levels daily ,i.e. engine oil hydraulic oil.water ,fan etc belt being the tractor is new to you you wont know if it uses anything keep keep checking daily until you become familiar with it all.
Happy Days 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## fess

ok slow dowwwnnnn.....how do I take off the fuel tap...remove the hood then what?
Apparently there is a fuel filter attached to the tank?
Where is the injector pump and what does it look like? 
What is a 5/16' ring spanner?
I have changed the fule filters before and got the o rings reversed...and had to pay a mechanic to tell me that.
Thanks...


----------



## duke7595

I believe a spanner is a BRITION (ENGLISH) TERM FOR WRENCH .. Just follow the lines down from the injectors and they will lead to your INJECTION PUMP.

If the tractor was running ok before you changed the hydraulic fluid, and then replaced it with 30 weight oil thats your problem. It's to thick , and killing the engine. replace it with regular HYDRAULIC FLUID not 30 wt. OIL .., tRY THIS FIRST IT MAY SAVE YOU A LOT OF GRIEF


----------



## jpourner

"If the tractor was running ok before you changed the hydraulic fluid, and then replaced it with 30 weight oil thats your problem. It's to thick , and killing the engine. replace it with regular HYDRAULIC FLUID not 30 wt. OIL .., tRY THIS FIRST IT MAY SAVE YOU A LOT OF GRIEF" 

The manual calls for 6 Gallons of 10W-30 or 10W-40 motor oil for the transmission/hydalic system.


----------



## duke7595

Is your tractor equipped with the IMPLEMATIC or the SLECTAMATIC 

transmission ?


----------



## jim_w81

Maybe someone can help me! Im working on the same tractor an 880 david brown, i am rebuilding the C.A.V injection pump and would like a parts page or one that shows all the parts and where they go! I am confident in my ability to do the job but a picture would be nice! If someone can help that would be great


----------



## cyrush

Hi i have a copy of the CAV service manual for these pumps on PDF. IF you wish to purchase it send me a PM with your e mail address for further details.


----------



## Argee

Maybe *THIS* will help.


----------



## Argee

Visit [URL="http://www.caseih.com/en_us/pages/cnh-parts.aspx"]*CASEIH*[/URL] for all your parts lookups.


----------

